# Blue Marlana 8/26



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We decided to make a quick day trip today and were fortunate enough to have Woodley and Wes aboard with us. We left the dock around 630 and headed just north of the nipple. The trip started off with a little snag. The starboard rigger tip was fouled, so Woodley was kind enough to take a little swim to start the day. We lowered the rigger, and Woodley quickly remedied the situation....lines in!

A few minutes after we put the spread out, we had a ****** on. Thought it was hooked well, but hooks pulled. Kept heading south, and found some fishy water. We quickly put a few dolphin in the boat. Shortly thereafter, we had some fun with some nice phins on spinning tackle....what a blast catching 30-40# dolphin on light tackle. After the crew was wore out we continued trolling back north, and managed to find a nice ****** to play with. Tagged that fish, and trolled back up to the nipple. We had a couple more knock-downs, but were not able to convert.

Overall, it was a beautiful day on the water. We enjoyed the company of friends, and were fortunate to find a few fish....we even stopped to put a triple tail in the boat for dinner. Marlana spotted a floating plank around the edge on the way in and there was a decent cobia on it. Woodley hooked it up, and that thing jumped like a billfish. He fought it for a bit, but it spit the hook on one of its acrobatic leaps. Oh well...fine day, and full fish boxes....headed to the dock. 

Finall tally....box full of nice dolphin, a nice hoo, andmama got anotherbillfish. Can't wait for the next trip. Thanks guys!

Will post the *video *of the white marlin as soon as I figure out how to do it!

Tight lines,

Dave


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Slick


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Great report! That's an awesome day on the water. Boat load of nice fish too!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are hot! Congrats and thanks for the post...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good size uns dere....Great day pulling lines!!!! Congrats:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report! congrats on the ******!!:clap keep up the good catching.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish, great day to go. Glad y'all had fun, good pictures. Keep on reeling...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Nice. Another T & R on a white, congrates. Some very nice size dolphins. Was there any other boats out Wednesday? It looks like they are back. Gene


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dave, thanks for the call! It was great to be on the water with yall and Woodley! Definately some fishy areas out there! We had great seas and the fish cooperated! All except the blue water Cobiaoke. Those pics really don't do the dolphins justice. They were some studs! Especially on spinning tackle! As always, enjoyed it and much better than a day at work!


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and pics. Ya'll have a fantastic year going.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report! Keep em coming


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Lord ....Your killing me

I have to get out there :bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

congrats on another great trip!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome trip! Thanks for the report and pictures.

Rob


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DISANTO (8/26/2009)*





> *Caspr21 (8/26/2009)*


Hey, thanks for the report guys. 

I'm headed out to the same area tomorrow(Fri 28th), so this sounds promising. Just curious what did the water color look like at the nipple and south toward the elbow??? I guess it doesn't really matter if the fish are biting, right? But, just thought I gather as much info as possible before we headed out.

Thanks!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Man...after hearing the news of your tripI had to go over to the kitchen sink and vomit... Sickness...:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (8/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *DISANTO (8/26/2009)*
> ...




Wow...thanks for the responses PFF. To answer a couple questions...

There were a bunch of boats out there yesterday. I spoke with Jeff on the Green machine, and saw several center consoles and sport fishers. Not sure how they did, but I heard one boat had a double on, and landed one white. Most boats were around the nipple and to the west/elbow.

The water looked the best I have seen in a long time.(despite much lessbait than last few weeks) Blended blue north of the nipple to a little south of the nipple. We headed down the 100 fathom line towards the east. There is a beautiful rip down there about ten miles. (just north of the eastern dumping frounds.) Just follow the 100 fathom curve on down, and you will run into it. (unless it has moved, of course.) 

We found the rip around 1100 (right where Roffs shows it), and got a fish on instantly.As we were fighting this fish, the coast guard hails us and tells us they are going to start bombing right next to us. We are thinking, "great...just found a sweet rip, and now we have to move." So, we did the logical thing, and kept on fishing. Guess we aren't the smartestbunch...but at least we have our priorities straight. Asa forum member's signature reads.....:"fishing is not a matter of life and death....it's more important than that".....lol

We never did hear any bombs dropping....except those that we have come to expect from Wes...btw...need more lysol on the boat.

And Keith....I have filled the kitchen sink many a times reading your tuna slaying adventures...I don't wanna hear it!

Good luck...tear 'em up!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Wednesday certainly beat mine.

Great job!


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Wes is still ugly.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post David, sounds like on heck of a day:bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report guys. Guess nobody stole that billfish magnet of the boat yet. If the weather holds, we may be pulling in your tracks come daylight Saturday. Thanks for the report and keep them coming. :usaflag


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SKATR JIM (8/27/2009)*Wes is still ugly.


dont be a hater!


----------



## REGULATOR 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

looking to head that way this weekend. what did you get those strikes on?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

You all are on fire!!!! :clap

You have a unbeatable combo going there. A beautiful boat that raise the fish, and a great lady bringing the fish in!!!! :bowdown Or is it a great boat that raises the fish and abeautiful lady that brings them in? Either way, you guys/girls rock!!!

Like Recess, you all remind us that we live in a great fishing area!!!


----------

